# Vgod pro mod



## Riaz (25/1/17)

Hi vendors

Who has stock of this mod?


----------



## Sir Vape (25/1/17)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/now-in-stock-vgod-pro-150w-mod?variant=29467745347

We got black and silver Sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Havana Vape (25/1/17)

try firetrap vape in vereeniging Hashim has stock


----------



## Riaz (25/1/17)

Sir Vape said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/now-in-stock-vgod-pro-150w-mod?variant=29467745347
> 
> We got black and silver Sir


No pics of the silver one?

Or pics of the door off please


----------



## Riaz (3/3/17)

Howsit vapers 

So I'm about to pull the trigger on this mod, is there anything I should know before I buy it?

Pros?
Cons?

Thanks you all


----------



## Riaz (3/3/17)

Anyone?


----------



## Pixstar (3/3/17)

@Riaz I'm loving mine.
*Pros:*
Very compact for a dual battery mod
Fits comfortably in trouser pockets
Finish is excellent, well made
150W (more than enough for me)
Very good battery life
On-board charging is excellent
The menu is simple and straight forward, no fuss
Pro Mode using curves is nice and easy to use
Excellent 510, everything I have fits nicely, tight and level
24mm Tanks/RDA's fit with zero overhang

*Cons:*
Does not do stainless steel TC (does not bother me as I don't do TC but may be a deal breaker for some)
Button is not as clicky as I would like but it works well
Some have complained about a rattling button, (mine isn't tight but does not rattle)
The battery door has a slight movement up and down but not too serious

Vape Cartel has them on special for R1650-00 currently, last I checked the had stock (Black and also Silver)

_Edit: Added more points, typos fixed_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee (3/3/17)

Have to agree with @Pixstar ... only the lack temp control in ss is a con.
Pictures don't do the mod justice. You'll know what I'm talking about once it's in your hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (4/3/17)

Vape cartel special is no longer


----------



## Riaz (4/3/17)

Can one of you guys possibly do a size comparison for me please. 

Maybe between the vgod and reo or fuchai or Minikin v2.


----------



## Pixstar (4/3/17)

Riaz said:


> Vape cartel special is no longer


Still shows stock
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...oducts/vgod-pro150-tc-mod?variant=29724215619


----------



## Riaz (4/3/17)

Pixstar said:


> Still shows stock
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...oducts/vgod-pro150-tc-mod?variant=29724215619


They have stock but not at the discounted price any longer


----------



## Pixstar (4/3/17)

Riaz said:


> They have stock but not at the discounted price any longer


It still shows price at R1650


----------



## Pixstar (4/3/17)

As a pro I forgot to add that awesome bag it comes with


----------



## Riaz (4/3/17)

Pixstar said:


> It still shows price at R1650


Contacted them yesterday. Apparently in the fine print the special was only till 28 Feb. Even though the site still has the discounted price listed.


----------



## Pixstar (4/3/17)

Riaz said:


> Contacted them yesterday. Apparently in the fine print the special was only till 28 Feb. Even though the site still has the discounted price listed.


Oh I see


----------



## Lee (4/3/17)

Riaz said:


> Can one of you guys possibly do a size comparison for me please.
> 
> Maybe between the vgod and reo or fuchai or Minikin v2.


The minikin is very similar in size... vgod slightly smaller.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (4/3/17)

Thanks guys

I've decided to get the Minikin boost purely based on reviews against the vgod pro.


----------

